# India to Take on Pakistani Snipers With NV Sights on LMGs



## INDIAPOSITIVE

India is enhancing its small arms capability to take on Pakistani snipers along the border with Pakistan. The Indian Army has lost 25 soldiers within two months as a result sniping and mortar fire from across the border.

New Delhi (Sputnik) — India will equip its army border units with long range light machine guns and night vision devices (NVDs). The Indian Army has asked for ‘state-of-art' night sights from global manufacturers in order to help soldiers fire 7.62 mm Light Machine Guns (LMGs) accurately in any visibility. India needs these long-range 24x7 LMGs to dissuade Pakistani snipers from taking up positions to harass Indian soldiers manning posts along the border.


"In terms of design, metallurgy and performance parameters, the sight should be ‘state of the art'. The night sight should be capable of providing the desired performance across all spectrum of employment in the Indian terrain and climatic conditions. The sight should comply with laid down military standards and other international standards in vogue," reads a document of the proposal issued by the Indian Army.
The range of detection of a human target at minimum 1000 meters will be hold much importance in the mountainous Himalayan region where life of soldiers posted within visual range remains at stake especially on the front with Pakistan.

The Indian Army has for long sought a new 7.62 mm LMG. Though Indian defense scientists have developed 7.62 mm LMG, it is not clear whether the army has approved it for induction. Officials from the Indian government refused to comment it. However, it is known that Israeli firm IWI is one of the contenders for the tender with its Negev NG7. IWI has already received orders for the 5.56 mm LMG. It claims the NEGEV NG-7 is a derivative of the 5.56 LMG. This seeks to place IWI in an advantageous position to meet the army's need for 7.62 mm LMG with a semi-automatic mode.

Read more: [/URL]https://sputniknews.com/military/201612081048327598-india-pakistan-snipers-nv/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Counterpunch

If it was so easy to spot a sniper then the whole idea of using the snipers would be useless. Best of luck with the 7.62 mm NVD mounts!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## hussain0216

Pakistan dosent have to patrol the loc to stop infiltration 

Combined with Pakistans superior snipers and riffleman culture Indians are in big trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Dear bhartis, 

We've grown up with guns. That's why we are better shots than you. Night vision goggles aren't going to help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

and Pakistani Snipers are doing it without that

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New World

Muhammad Omar said:


> and Pakistani Snipers are doing it without that


did Pakistani Snipers are using Silencers on their sniper rifles?
if not, than i would suggest that they should use them to give enemies a silent death..
@Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan dosent have to patrol the loc to stop infiltration
> 
> Combined with Pakistans superior snipers and riffleman culture Indians are in big trouble



True. Anyone with sound mind wont consider jumping to Pakistan.



lastofthepatriots said:


> Dear bhartis,
> 
> We've grown up with guns. That's why we are better shots than you. Night vision goggles aren't going to help you.



And that's why you guys have way more gun violence and terrorists attacks than us. Gun laws in India are very strictly regulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Windjammer

New World said:


> did Pakistani Snipers are using Silencers on their sniper rifles?
> if not, than i would suggest that they should use them to give enemies a silent death..
> @Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER



*Target acquired, locked and erased.*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Rajaraja Chola said:


> True. Anyone with sound mind wont consider jumping to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why you guys have way more gun violence and terrorists attacks than us. Gun laws in India are very strictly regulated.



I know. When I watch news bits about India, a crowd of Indians go in hiding after a fire cracker pops. 

You guys should have more heart than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SDS1

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan dosent have to patrol the loc to stop infiltration
> 
> Combined with Pakistans superior snipers and riffleman culture Indians are in big trouble


very true because terrorist come to India from Pak not not Vise versa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

lastofthepatriots said:


> I know. W*hen I watch news bits about India, a crowd of Indians go in hiding after a fire cracker pops*.
> 
> You guys should have more heart than that.



Perhaps you have never heard about how deepavali is celebrated in India or how religious or marriage functions take place. Ignorance is bliss my friend. Relax in that bliss. 

And not getting killed from gun violence, sadly more from the country you live and the country you vouch for, is more important.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## SDS1

lastofthepatriots said:


> I know. When I watch news bits about India, a crowd of Indians go in hiding after a fire cracker pops.
> 
> You guys should have more heart than that.


yes thats why you asking UN to stop India to killing PAK soldiers....


----------



## Khanate

SDS1 said:


> very true because terrorist come to India from Pak not not Vise versa




In India, terrorist becomes Prime Minister. Look at Modi a.k.a "Butcher of Gujarat'.



SDS1 said:


> yes thats why you asking UN to stop India to killing PAK soldiers....




That shows you, and the world, Pakistan believes in Rule of Law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

We are waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## Super Commando Dhruva

Actually, you guys got it wrong this would sniper observatories , this is to neutralize Pak Border Action force, these post would be across the border fence. Equipt with night vision as soon as BAF is visible bullets will be fired with deadly accuracy. 



We already have good sniper guns it just we need sniper rifle with longer range. 









Super Commando Dhruva said:


> Actually, you guys got it wrong this would sniper observatories , this is to neutralize Pak Border Action force, these post would be across the border fence. Equipt with night vision as soon as BAF is visible bullets will be fired with deadly accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have good sniper guns it just we need sniper rifle with longer range.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SDS1

Khanate said:


> In India, terrorist become Prime Minister. Look at Modi a.k.a "Butcher of Gujarat'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shows you, and the world, Pakistan believe in Rule of Law.


lol for entire terrorist PA , we need man who can give them bullet for a bullet. now PA getting so desperate to talk with India after its soldiers getting killed on daily basis.

Lol rule of law, UN declared terrorist is Chief Guest of PAK, what rule of LAW you talking about? It means now , you are afraid and asking help.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jugger

War is the only place where the victor is the one who kills the most. Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khanate

SDS1 said:


> lol for entire terrorist PA , we need man who can give them bullet for a bullet. now PA getting so desperate to talk with India after its soldiers getting killed on daily basis.




Indian army has been indulging in grave human right violations in Kashmir, an estimated 200,000 Kashmiris have been killed by Indian forces.

Here's a preview:

The mass graves of Kashmir (The Guardian)
Mass graves found in North Kashmir containing 2,900 unmarked bodies (The Hindu)
Rape by Indian Soldiers in Kashmir and the Impunity of the Indian Army (The Caravan)
India is blinding young Kashmiri protesters – and no one will face justice (The Guardian)
In Kashmir, Indian security forces use pellet guns that often blind protesters (Washington Post)



SDS1 said:


> Lol rule of law, UN declared terrorist is Chief Guest of PAK, what rule of LAW you talking about? It means now , you are afraid and asking help.




While you are rambling, India is being run by a terrorist. Modi has the blood of thousands of your fellow Indians on his hands. Recently, the main culprit behind 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings, Swami Aseemanand, was released on bail. 68 innocent people, mostly Pakistanis, were killed in the Samjhauta Express bombings.






*Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi with 'Terror Swami' Aseemanand*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SDS1 said:


> lol for entire terrorist PA , we need man who can give them bullet for a bullet. now PA getting so desperate to talk with India after its soldiers getting killed on daily basis.
> 
> Lol rule of law, UN declared terrorist is Chief Guest of PAK, what rule of LAW you talking about? It means now , you are afraid and asking help.



Not only PA, but entire Pakistani nation should be considered terrorist for you bhartis because we have sworn an oath to terrorize you saffronis wherever and whenever possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SDS1

lastofthepatriots said:


> Not only PA, but entire Pakistani nation should be considered terrorist for you bhartis because we have sworn an oath to terrorize you saffronis wherever and whenever possible.


lol , Mushi already declared your NL as terrorist force on cam lol..... whatever you think , but right now you begging India everyday to stop bullets.



Khanate said:


> Indian army has been indulging in grave human right violations in Kashmir, an estimated 200,000 Kashmiris have been killed by Indian forces.
> 
> Here's a preview:
> 
> The mass graves of Kashmir (The Guardian)
> Mass graves found in North Kashmir containing 2,900 unmarked bodies (The Hindu)
> Rape by Indian Soldiers in Kashmir and the Impunity of the Indian Army (The Caravan)
> India is blinding young Kashmiri protesters – and no one will face justice (The Guardian)
> In Kashmir, Indian security forces use pellet guns that often blind protesters (Washington Post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are rambling, India's is being run by a terrorist. Modi has the blood of thousands of your fellow Indians on his hands. Recently, the main culprit behind 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings, Swami Aseemanand, was released on bail. 68 innocent people, mostly Pakistanis were killed, in the Samjhauta Express bombings.
> 
> 
> *Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi with 'Terror Swami' Aseemanand*


It is not proven , as not poof is found yet....

Unmarked grave bodies are of PAK terrorist , Should have burn those bodies......

lol You use F-16 , tanks , we only use pallets ... very much difference, remember your army raped baloch Dr.....???

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## #hydra#

Let's call longest range snipper guns,the heavy artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Windjammer said:


> *Target acquired, locked and erased.*
> 
> View attachment 358771



That thiranga is fcked

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khanate

SDS1 said:


> lol , Mushi already declared your NL as terrorist force on cam lol..... whatever you think , but right now you begging India everyday to stop bullets.
> 
> 
> It is not proven , as not poof is found yet....
> 
> Unmarked grave bodies are of PAK terrorist , Should have burn those bodies......
> 
> lol You use F-16 , tanks , we only use pallets ... very much difference, remember your army raped baloch Dr.....???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SDS1

Khanate said:


>


the same UN said you lol.....

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think India will buy Israeli NEG NG7 which can give them upper edge due to its high accuracy and range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> We are waiting.
> 
> View attachment 358774

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Nuff Said

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Anish

SDS1 said:


> lol for entire terrorist PA , we need man who can give them bullet for a bullet. now PA getting so desperate to talk with India after its soldiers getting killed on daily basis.
> 
> Lol rule of law, UN declared terrorist is Chief Guest of PAK, what rule of LAW you talking about? It means now , you are afraid and asking help.


Ex Army chief also said Haifz Saeed runs NGO.. It's really bhool bhoolaya to get the real definition of terrorist according to them..


----------



## Super Commando Dhruva

Muhammad Omar said:


> Nuff Said




India, Israel, USA , Rusks, UK all missing from participating countries, you should have sent him in Olympics , Gold the milta. Any ways solider is a Solider.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Horus said:


> We are waiting.
> 
> View attachment 358774


Lol. Is that"Hubble" on that rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

Pakistani snipers have proven their skills in real time combat in Zarb e Azb , they are battle hardened, they are an overkill for an adversary which never saw any intense combat in over 4 decades

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comfortably Numb

From the article it seems Pakistani snipers have been causing big problems for Indians.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Super Commando Dhruva said:


> India, Israel, USA , Rusks, UK all missing from participating countries, you should have sent him in Olympics , Gold the milta. Any ways solider is a Solider.



There's really nothing special about those country's snipers that you listed. There was a competition in August in China were Russia, France and Israel participated which a Pakistani sniper was declared the best. 

Considering the distance our snipers score kills at FATA LoC is a joke to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## My-Analogous

kahonapyarhai said:


> India is enhancing its small arms capability to take on Pakistani snipers along the border with Pakistan. The Indian Army has lost 25 soldiers within two months as a result sniping and mortar fire from across the border.
> 
> New Delhi (Sputnik) — India will equip its army border units with long range light machine guns and night vision devices (NVDs). The Indian Army has asked for ‘state-of-art' night sights from global manufacturers in order to help soldiers fire 7.62 mm Light Machine Guns (LMGs) accurately in any visibility. India needs these long-range 24x7 LMGs to dissuade Pakistani snipers from taking up positions to harass Indian soldiers manning posts along the border.
> 
> 
> "In terms of design, metallurgy and performance parameters, the sight should be ‘state of the art'. The night sight should be capable of providing the desired performance across all spectrum of employment in the Indian terrain and climatic conditions. The sight should comply with laid down military standards and other international standards in vogue," reads a document of the proposal issued by the Indian Army.
> The range of detection of a human target at minimum 1000 meters will be hold much importance in the mountainous Himalayan region where life of soldiers posted within visual range remains at stake especially on the front with Pakistan.
> 
> The Indian Army has for long sought a new 7.62 mm LMG. Though Indian defense scientists have developed 7.62 mm LMG, it is not clear whether the army has approved it for induction. Officials from the Indian government refused to comment it. However, it is known that Israeli firm IWI is one of the contenders for the tender with its Negev NG7. IWI has already received orders for the 5.56 mm LMG. It claims the NEGEV NG-7 is a derivative of the 5.56 LMG. This seeks to place IWI in an advantageous position to meet the army's need for 7.62 mm LMG with a semi-automatic mode.
> 
> Read more: https://sputniknews.com/military/201612081048327598-india-pakistan-snipers-nv/



India must do surgical strike on Pakistani snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Super Commando Dhruva said:


> India, Israel, USA , Rusks, UK all missing from participating countries, you should have sent him in Olympics , Gold the milta. Any ways solider is a Solider.









RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army soldiers have won an international sniping and shooting competition in Beijing, said the Inter-Services Public Relations on Thursday.

The team representing Pakistan Army secured first position in all individual and team events.


Follow

Gen Asim Bajwa 

✔@AsimBajwaISPR
Pak Army team won intl sniping competition at Beijing.Secured 1st posn in all indl &team events of competiotion-1

6:56 PM - 25 Aug 2016




3,8583,858 Retweets


11,83611,836 likes




Naik Arshad was declared the best sniper in the competition, which was* attended by 42 snipers - 21 teams..from 15 countries representing China,Russia,Israel,France,Hungary,Belarus,Malaysia etc took part.


-------------


Capt Shayan won another competition.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12


----------



## Zarvan

People you missed major point India according to this article has lost 25 soldiers although Indian Army only admitted 18. As for Snipers well we have enough snipers who are not equipped with latest Optics and Night Vision devices. Also we are going for more optics and also possibly if SCAR is selected it would also bring it Sniper versions as well as FN Minimi 7.62 and 5.56. @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOSTS

Indian army don't have snipers ???


----------



## Stag112

Shooting, boxing, wrestling India has been winning Olympic medals.

I know it is irrelevant on a defence forum, but to shallow simple minds with a macho complex it may mean something.



GHOSTS said:


> Indian army don't have snipers ???



You need to patrol the border to prevent infiltration, not for providing covering fire. But trying to talk sense to a pakistani chest thumping crowd is kinda futile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Looks like someone wants to use night as an advantage


----------



## cerilchan

Verysoon all the pak snipers wil be elimated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

GHOSTS said:


> Indian army don't have snipers ???



Indian army do have snipers. If an Indian sniper kill a Pakistani villager. Indian press will call it a successful surgical strike and declare a new national holiday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

kahonapyarhai said:


> India is enhancing its small arms capability to take on Pakistani snipers along the border with Pakistan. The Indian Army has lost 25 soldiers within two months as a result sniping and mortar fire from across the border.
> 
> New Delhi (Sputnik) — India will equip its army border units with long range light machine guns and night vision devices (NVDs). The Indian Army has asked for ‘state-of-art' night sights from global manufacturers in order to help soldiers fire 7.62 mm Light Machine Guns (LMGs) accurately in any visibility. India needs these long-range 24x7 LMGs to dissuade Pakistani snipers from taking up positions to harass Indian soldiers manning posts along the border.
> 
> 
> "In terms of design, metallurgy and performance parameters, the sight should be ‘state of the art'. The night sight should be capable of providing the desired performance across all spectrum of employment in the Indian terrain and climatic conditions. The sight should comply with laid down military standards and other international standards in vogue," reads a document of the proposal issued by the Indian Army.
> The range of detection of a human target at minimum 1000 meters will be hold much importance in the mountainous Himalayan region where life of soldiers posted within visual range remains at stake especially on the front with Pakistan.
> 
> The Indian Army has for long sought a new 7.62 mm LMG. Though Indian defense scientists have developed 7.62 mm LMG, it is not clear whether the army has approved it for induction. Officials from the Indian government refused to comment it. However, it is known that Israeli firm IWI is one of the contenders for the tender with its Negev NG7. IWI has already received orders for the 5.56 mm LMG. It claims the NEGEV NG-7 is a derivative of the 5.56 LMG. This seeks to place IWI in an advantageous position to meet the army's need for 7.62 mm LMG with a semi-automatic mode.
> 
> Read more: https://sputniknews.com/military/201612081048327598-india-pakistan-snipers-nv/


first question comes to my mind, what are Indian snipers doing ? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

Actually out of 25 soldiers who lost their lives in past 2 months include only 13 soldiers(7 army 5 BSF) who died in pakistani firing(rest includes militant incidents along LoC and in Hinterland; Nagrota-7 Machil-3 Tangdhar Keran-1)
On the other hand at least 27 Pakistani soldiers killed in the same period of which at least 10 were by our snipers.Obviously there's no militant activity on their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Armoured Division said:


> Actually out of 25 soldiers who lost their lives in past 2 months include only 13 soldiers(7 army 5 BSF) who died in pakistani firing(rest includes militant incidents along LoC and in Hinterland; Nagrota-7 Machil-3 Tangdhar Keran-1)
> On the other hand at least 27 Pakistani soldiers killed in the same period of which at least 10 were by our snipers.Obviously there's no militant activity on their side.



I thought all Pakistani soldiers were killed by surgical strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armoured Division said:


> Actually out of 25 soldiers who lost their lives in past 2 months include only 13 soldiers(7 army 5 BSF) who died in pakistani firing(rest includes militant incidents along LoC and in Hinterland; Nagrota-7 Machil-3 Tangdhar Keran-1)
> On the other hand at least 27 Pakistani soldiers killed in the same period of which at least 10 were by our snipers.Obviously there's no militant activity on their side.



Killed by invisible hanuman army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Rajaraja Chola said:


> True. Anyone with sound mind wont consider jumping to Pakistan.



But for sir jii kal strike you have to don't you? 

Oh I forgot that strike was in dreams of Indians. 

It's okay have fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

kahonapyarhai said:


> The Indian Army *has asked for ‘state-of-art' night sights from global manufacturers* in order to help soldiers fire 7.62 mm Light Machine Guns (LMGs) accurately in any visibility.



And these will be in service with Indian Army in the next 20 years? Keeping in view the high speed and swift negotiations on Rafale jets.


----------



## Armoured Division

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Killed by invisible hanuman army...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802014054382501888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Pakistani Snipers have taken a heavy toll on the indIan army. Dozens of their soldiers have been taken out.


----------



## G H A Z I

Armoured Division said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802014054382501888


india never acknowledge its KIA . They always said no casualties on indian side but after some time they thought to acknowledge them but to save them from embarrassment in front of public they reduced the no to become wounded heroes


----------



## Armoured Division

G H A Z I said:


> india never acknowledge its KIA . They always said no casualties on indian side but after some time they thought to acknowledge them but to save them from embarrassment in front of public they reduced the no to become wounded heroes


Actually it is Pakistan which not acknowledging it's KIA, We are so transparent you can even find the names of troopers who sustained minor injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

oh teri India is doing big mistake to openlly add sniper shooting in this war. Pakistan is way too advance and much more skill snipers thn India in this. yahan bc bacha plastic ke sniper laykar khaeel raha hota hey hahaha this is will hurt India if Pakistan will start sniper shooting.. both side of soldiers will down but on India side, more hurting....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tigerrock ali

SDS1 said:


> very true because terrorist come to India from Pak not not Vise versa


"Another bullshit spewing asshole you are." says YODA.


----------



## G H A Z I

Armoured Division said:


> Actually it is Pakistan which not acknowledging it's KIA, We are so transparent you can even find the names of troopers who sustained minor injuries.


HAHA...very funny its Pakistan who give complete details of its fallen soldiers .when ever pak army targets indians posts some casualties should be there but either they are empty or india wants to hide its casualties and every time says 'no casualties on indian side'


----------



## cerilchan

Must kill the bastard with predator very will on way


----------



## Armoured Division

G H A Z I said:


> HAHA...very funny its Pakistan who give complete details of its fallen soldiers .when ever pak army targets indians posts some casualties should be there but either they are empty or india wants to hide its casualties and every time says 'no casualties on indian side'


Actually in the attacks on posts there are very few or no casualties as soldiers take cover in underground bunkers or on the opposite of the mountain.
Even your own General has agreed on that:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G H A Z I

Armoured Division said:


> Actually in the attacks on posts there are very few or no casualties as soldiers take cover in underground bunkers or on the opposite of the mountain.
> Even your own General has agreed on that:


twisting the things is in indian blood ..the general is saying that indian army runs and hide in rat holes when they are fired upon by Pak army...and even india do not acknowledge its one or two casualty in an attempt to pose heroes in front of public which they sustain even in their rat holes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Indians refer to Pakistani Snipers as "GHOST WARRIORS" you never see them. But when your comrade dies in front of you, you know that they are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Moonlight said:


> But for sir jii kal strike you have to don't you?
> 
> Oh I forgot that strike was in dreams of Indians.
> 
> It's okay have fun.



Seeing you troll brings peace to my soul.


----------



## Armoured Division

G H A Z I said:


> twisting the things is in indian blood ..the general is saying that indian army runs and hide in rat holes when they are fired upon by Pak army...and even india do not acknowledge its one or two casualty in an attempt to pose heroes in front of public which they sustain even in their rat holes


General exposed how weak your armies position is on the LoC.
Umm actually best part is we killed 20 of your soldiers in strikes on mortar position along making them scurry away like dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## G H A Z I

Armoured Division said:


> General exposed how weak your armies position is on the LoC.
> Umm actually best part is we killed 20 of your soldiers in strikes on mortar position along making them scurry away like dogs.


you had to do STRIKES we only used sniper bullets to send your troops to hell despite hiding in rat holes and strong positions


----------



## Qamar shah1

They are targeting villagers and ambulances.


----------



## SDS1

Rafi said:


> That thiranga is fcked


Right now your PM, NSA and new Army Chief..... is so Fxxxxd.... Wanted so desperately Pleading India to stop killing its so idlers....



Qamar shah1 said:


> They are targeting villagers and ambulances.


and PA hiding behind Villagers and uses Ambulances to transfers their personals, ....



G H A Z I said:


> you had to do STRIKES we only used sniper bullets to send your troops to hell despite hiding in rat holes and strong positions


we open out bigger sniper gun , 120mm and now 155mm sniper is gun is getting ready ....one fire and many casualties...



Armoured Division said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802014054382501888


lol, 70 Soldiers & Civilians , they keep on interchanging , during Kragil times NLI was terrorist mens by PA.... now when soldiers / terrorist killed they become civilians .

First time in History PAK did not allow Villagers to move away to safe distance. Wonder why PA hiding behind villagers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qamar shah1

Indians already lost its drones on LOC. Do u want more then try to cross the Border we will make another headline.


----------



## SDS1

tigerrock ali said:


> "Another bullshit spewing asshole you are." says YODA.


lol ... facts on grounds speak truth then madarsa fancy story.


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

NO MATTER WHAT YOU BUY ITS ALWAYS MAN BEHIND THE MACHINE.


----------



## SDS1

Qamar shah1 said:


> Indians already lost its drones on LOC. Do u want more then try to cross the Border we will make another headline.


lol you Means Toys which sold @500rs in market which is used for marriage functions? and made in China?


----------



## G H A Z I

SDS1 said:


> Right now your PM, NSA and new Army Chief..... is so Fxxxxd.... Wanted so desperately Pleading India to stop killing its so idlers....
> Pakistan responded by
> 
> and PA hiding behind Villagers and uses Ambulances to transfers their personals, ....
> hiding behind civilians is indian tradation and when indians get their butt kicked by PA they target our civilians to cool their burning butts and as far as transferring troops in civilian ambulances to justify your killings of civilians shows how retarded indian army and its people are
> 
> we open out bigger sniper gun , 120mm and now 155mm sniper is gun is getting ready ....one fire and many casualties...


i think india became first country to open 155mm and 120 mm sniper guns



SDS1 said:


> lol you Means Toys which sold @500rs in market which is used for marriage functions? and made in China?


unfortunately indian army only have guts to use these toys or using these toys is the only choice they have...once they tried to intrude with big toys but got buttkicked by PAF


----------



## Qamar shah1

That was not PA in the public bus when your cheap army make target on that. Ambulance was carrying injured ppls. PA is teaching you lesson that's why Your Hanumaan army is looking for STATE OF THE ART weopens


----------



## Qamar shah1

You are using cheap one thats why PA hit them with bullets


----------



## Stag112

Rafi said:


> Indians refer to Pakistani Snipers as "GHOST WARRIORS" you never see them. But when your comrade dies in front of you, you know that they are there.



Lol. The only ghost warriors we know are zaid hamids warriors on white horses who fought in 1965. And just like every big mouth post of yours, that was a fart too.

Ghost warriors lol. You guys are seriously disturbed, talking up.imaginary macho shyte and pretending it's substance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

G H A Z I said:


> you had to do STRIKES we only used sniper bullets to send your troops to hell despite hiding in rat holes and strong positions


Indian casualties due to snipers: 3
Pakistani casualties due to sniper: >8.

Meanwhile Pakistan has to rely on villagers motorcycle to shift injured soldiers along LoC:


> The soldier who was injured at the Mundakali post was given first aid by villagers, and then transported to the military-run hospital in Leepa on a motorbike. Nearly two dozen villagers helped put out the fire that had engulfed the mosque.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-37702790

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## G H A Z I

Armoured Division said:


> Indian casualties due to snipers: 3
> Pakistani casualties due to sniper: >8.
> thats why because of only 3 sniper casualties indian army is going for NVGs worth millions .that sounds stupid
> Meanwhile Pakistan has to rely on villagers motorcycle to shift injured soldiers along L


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

come on. why do always indians assume ideal situations that they can do this,that with no response?


----------



## New World

Windjammer said:


> *Target acquired, locked and erased.*
> 
> View attachment 358771


but with Silencers.. I don't want to wake up birds with the sound of fire..


----------



## SDS1

G H A Z I said:


> i think india became first country to open 155mm and 120 mm sniper guns
> 
> 
> unfortunately indian army only have guts to use these toys or using these toys is the only choice they have...once they tried to intrude with big toys but got buttkicked by PAF


lol, *BIG & Rich Boys plays with BIG & Expensive TOYS...... Its a Rich Mans game....poor can only seek help after that in UN and beg to talk from Govt to Military. *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 358797
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army soldiers have won an international sniping and shooting competition in Beijing, said the Inter-Services Public Relations on Thursday.
> 
> The team representing Pakistan Army secured first position in all individual and team events.
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Gen Asim Bajwa
> 
> ✔@AsimBajwaISPR
> Pak Army team won intl sniping competition at Beijing.Secured 1st posn in all indl &team events of competiotion-1
> 
> 6:56 PM - 25 Aug 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,8583,858 Retweets
> 
> 
> 11,83611,836 likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naik Arshad was declared the best sniper in the competition, which was* attended by 42 snipers - 21 teams..from 15 countries representing China,Russia,Israel,France,Hungary,Belarus,Malaysia etc took part.
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> 
> Capt Shayan won another competition.*



Cheetah


----------



## Mo12

Counterpunch said:


> If it was so easy to spot a sniper then the whole idea of using the snipers would be useless. Best of luck with the 7.62 mm NVD mounts!


With the new satellite india put into orbit, that wil tell us where the snipers are


----------



## Comfortably Numb

faithfulguy said:


> Indian army do have snipers. If an Indian sniper kill a Pakistani villager. Indian press will call it a successful surgical strike and declare a new national holiday.


lol


----------



## Windjammer

Mugwop said:


> Looks like someone wants to use night as an advantage


No worries, day or night, we have them in our sight..... there's been cases where the Indians even tried to cover up suicides by their soldiers by blaming it on Pakistani snipers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Politico

hiding in the bush and taking pot shots at your neighbor's soldiers 2 distract them whilst militants crawl in is not heroic pakistan. if these snipers were knocking off indian soldiers in an all and all out war, it would be a different scenario. in the current circumstances, there's simply nothing 2 be proud of.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Politico said:


> hiding in the bush and taking pot shots at your neighbor's soldiers 2 distract them whilst militants crawl in is not heroic pakistan. if these snipers were knocking off indian soldiers in an all and all out war, it would be a different scenario. in the current circumstances, there's simply nothing 2 be proud of.



It's better to hunt down Soldiers rather then Firing on Ambulances Civilians and buses 

So please save your lecture for later

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NirmalKrish

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's better to hunt down Soldiers rather then Firing on Ambulances Civilians and buses
> 
> So please save your lecture for later



Its better to fight face to face, than rather through proxies, so you should be last person to be lecturing. Put your house in order first before worrying about your neighbours!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

BUY WHAT EVER YOU WANT BUT IT ALWAYS ABOUT MAN BEHIND MACHINE


----------



## NirmalKrish

Windjammer said:


> No worries, day or night, we have them in our sight..... there's been cases where the Indians even tried to cover up suicides by their soldiers by blaming it on Pakistani snipers.



Please provide a source for the wild hypothesis, 'a credible one or we will take it for anther one of your delusions' So you have snipers who can shoot well in a state of unprovoked firing... Hardly anything to be proud off, but if it boost's your morale then we have checks and balances in place.



Politico said:


> hiding in the bush and taking pot shots at your neighbor's soldiers 2 distract them whilst militants crawl in is not heroic pakistan. if these snipers were knocking off indian soldiers in an all and all out war, it would be a different scenario. in the current circumstances, there's simply nothing 2 be proud of.



Finally a sane & sensible post, this is exactly what i pointed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> NO MATTER WHAT YOU BUY ITS ALWAYS MAN BEHIND THE MACHINE.


Mate,Gone are those days, Today it is machine & technology which matters most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

NirmalKrish said:


> Its better to fight face to face, than rather through proxies, so you should be last person to be lecturing. Put your house in order first before worrying about your neighbours!



YA ITS BETTER TO FIGHT FACE TO FACE IF YOU HAVE BALLS RATHER THEN SENDING PROXIES IN NEIGHBORS AND ALSO ON SHOULD DIGEST THE PROGRESS OF NEIGHBORS AS WELL RATHER THEN USING PROXIES TO DESTABILIZE OTHERS, KILLING INNOCENT DAILY AND RAPING THEIR FAMILIES AND NOT GIVING RIGHT OF FREEDOM TO OTHERS PLUS FOOLING AND KILLING YOUR OWN CITIZEN BY FALSE FLAG OPERATION TO TRY TO SHOW YOUR SELF INNOCENT.

REMEMBER YOUR MONKEY IS WITH US WITH TONS OF PROVES OF YOUR INSURGENCIES IN OUR HOME


----------



## NirmalKrish

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Mate,Gone are those days, Today it is machine & technology which matters most.



the logic is similar to saying we want the best fighter aircraft which can dogfight, Nah! don't worry about BVR and ASEA and Multiple target scan and track, EW & Jammers. That is for noobs! so on & so forth!

The man better than the machine, I think not!


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Mate,Gone are those days, Today it is machine & technology which matters most.


BRO EVEN WITH THE HIGH TECH WEAPONS ONE NEEDS COURAGE TO FIGHT.

HOW CAN A COWARD ARMY WITH HIGH TECH WEAPONS CAN FIGHT MOST PROFESSIONAL AND BRAVE ARMY


----------



## NirmalKrish

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> YA ITS BETTER TO FIGHT FACE TO FACE IF YOU HAVE BALLS RATHER THEN SENDING PROXIES IN NEIGHBORS AND ALSO ON SHOULD DIGEST THE PROGRESS OF NEIGHBORS AS WELL RATHER THEN USING PROXIES TO DESTABILIZE OTHERS, KILLING INNOCENT DAILY AND RAPING THEIR FAMILIES AND NOT GIVING RIGHT OF FREEDOM TO OTHERS PLUS FOOLING AND KILLING YOUR OWN CITIZEN BY FALSE FLAG OPERATION TO TRY TO SHOW YOUR SELF INNOCENT.
> 
> REMEMBER YOUR MONKEY IS WITH US WITH TONS OF PROVES OF YOUR INSURGENCIES IN OUR HOME



DO YOU HAVE TO TYPE EVERYTHING IN CAPS - SEE HOW ANNOYING IT IS!


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

NirmalKrish said:


> Please provide a source for the wild hypothesis, 'a credible one or we will take it for anther one of your delusions' So you have snipers who can shoot well in a state of unprovoked firing... Hardly anything to be proud off, but if it boost's your moral we have checks and balances in place.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a sane & sensible post, this is exactly what i pointed out.



ASK YOUR COWARD SOLDIERS TO STOP KILLING UNARMED CIVILIANS AND STOP PROVOKING OTHERS WE ARE NOT THOSE WHO ARE TEACHED THAT IF SOME ONE SLAP YOU ON RIGHT CHEEK PRESENT HIM YOUR LEFT CHEEK. WE ARE THOSE WHO BROKE THE ARM OF ANY ONE WHO TRY TO BE OVER SMART.



NirmalKrish said:


> DO YOU HAVE TO TYPE EVERYTHING IN CAPS - SEE HOW ANNOYING IT IS!


YA SO YOU CAN SEE IT CLEARLY


----------



## Counterpunch

Mo12 said:


> With the new satellite india put into orbit, that wil tell us where the snipers are


Along 740 km long LoC it would hardly make any sense, if we see it rationally beyond the nationalistic and emotional rant of 'every solider is priceless'

However, every nation is free to choose from the available resources to achieve objectives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Counterpunch said:


> Along 740 km long LoC it would hardly make any sense, if we see it rationally beyond the nationalistic and emotional rant of 'every solider is priceless'
> 
> However, every nation is free to choose from the available resources to achieve objectives



Interesting your posts seem to be the eye of the cyclone, calm, collected and rational. I only wish your brethren here can argue in the same temperament as you. Good there is an equilibrium, amongst the chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

NirmalKrish said:


> Please provide a source for the wild hypothesis, 'a credible one or we will take it for anther one of your delusions' So you have snipers who can shoot well in a state of unprovoked firing... Hardly anything to be proud off, but if it boost's your moral we have checks and balances in place.


Since when have you promoted yourself to be the judge and jury on a Pakistani forum.
@ topic, if the PDF Admins allows me, i will gladly post images of your soldier lying in a pool of blood, the bullet entering under his chin and exiting out of his forehead, his service rifle and used rounds lying besides him.....every possibility points to suicide but your army decided to cover it up by blaming it as a sniper kill.


----------



## NirmalKrish

Windjammer said:


> Since when have you promoted yourself to be the judge and jury on a Pakistani forum.
> @ topic, *if the PDF Admins allows me, i will gladly post images of your soldier lying in a pool of blood, the bullet entering under his chin and exiting out of his forehead, his service rifle and used rounds lying besides him.....every possibility points to suicide but your army decided to cover it up by blaming it as a sniper kil*l.



Sure put your money where your mouth is, I am still waiting! this is a forum correct, we need to discussing this, regardless of the sentiments. Between I was arguing the fact that your snipers having target practice whilst there was no provocation from our end, is anything to be proud off. Shooting at our soldiers manning the fence is just false bravado & quite shocking, to say the least. Hence why the acquisitions of advanced snipers to retaliate and provide a tactical edge.

The Bold part conveys the sadistic attitude you exhibit, getting joy from fallen soldiers irrespective of which side they come from. it's not a rocket science to use google and search for Pakistani fallen soldiers in the blood, gore and valour you're talking about! I have better things to do than getting down to that level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

NirmalKrish said:


> Sure put your money where your mouth is, I am still waiting! this is forum correct we need to discussing this, regardless of the sentiments. Between I was arguing the fact that your snipers having target practice whilst there was no provocation from our end, is anything to be proud off. Shooting at our soldiers manning the fence is just false bravado & quite shocking, to say the least. Hence why the acquisitions of advanced snipers to retaliate.
> 
> The Bold part conveys the sadistic attitude you exhibit, getting joy from fallen soldiers irrespective of which side they come from. it's not a rocket science to use google and search for Pakistani fallen soldiers in the blood, gore and valour you're talking about! I have better things to do than getting down to that level.


Well , now comes the moral high horse thus the change of goal posts.
Let me remind you, soldiers don't sit on the border and indulge in target practice unless and until there are hostilities on the border as we witnessed recently thus it comes a two way traffic. Your army fires indiscriminately resulting in deaths of more civilians than military personal, our army doesn't have this liberty as we all know there are also Muslim families living near the LOC on your side as well, thus the PA uses precision targeting. The subject soldier i mentioned died during when there was relevant peace on the borders hence the PA took up the matter since no one fired from Pakistani side. 
What valour and level are you talking about when an institution plays politics over dead bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Windjammer said:


> Well , now comes the moral high horse thus the change of goal posts.
> Let me remind you, soldiers don't sit on the border and indulge in target practice unless and until there are hostilities on the border as we witnessed recently thus it comes a two way traffic. Your army fires indiscriminately resulting in deaths of more civilians than military personal, our army doesn't have this liberty as we all know there are also Muslim families living near the LOC on your side as well, thus the PA uses precision targeting. The subject soldier i mentioned died during when there was relevant peace on the borders hence the PA took up the matter since no one fired from Pakistani side.
> *What valour and level are you talking about when an institution plays politics over dead bodies*.



re-read your post, and tell me who started this *"institution plays over dead bodies" *if you can't work it out, then why bring it up in the first place?

Soldiers die in the name of duty all the time, it's not pleasant and very graphic, but that is war and that is the reality. If you plan on posting pictures to prove a point or make you feel better about yourself, then I pity you.



MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> ASK YOUR COWARD SOLDIERS TO STOP KILLING UNARMED CIVILIANS AND STOP PROVOKING OTHERS WE ARE NOT THOSE WHO ARE TEACHED THAT IF SOME ONE SLAP YOU ON RIGHT CHEEK PRESENT HIM YOUR LEFT CHEEK. WE ARE THOSE WHO BROKE THE ARM OF ANY ONE WHO TRY TO BE OVER SMART.
> 
> 
> YA SO YOU CAN SEE IT CLEARLY



Not worthy of a reply, such Bakwas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MimophantSlayer

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan dosent have to patrol the loc to stop infiltration
> 
> Combined with Pakistans superior snipers and riffleman culture Indians are in big trouble



Oh wow, Pakistanis must be cleaning up at the Olympics with their superior gun culture.
Wait a minute..........you don't have a single medal whereas we have 4 medals.

LOL, Shaadi me hawa me golli chala dene se koi sniper nahi ban jata.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Khanate said:


> Indian army has been indulging in grave human right violations in Kashmir, an estimated 200,000 Kashmiris have been killed by Indian forces.
> 
> Here's a preview:
> 
> The mass graves of Kashmir (The Guardian)
> Mass graves found in North Kashmir containing 2,900 unmarked bodies (The Hindu)
> Rape by Indian Soldiers in Kashmir and the Impunity of the Indian Army (The Caravan)
> India is blinding young Kashmiri protesters – and no one will face justice (The Guardian)
> In Kashmir, Indian security forces use pellet guns that often blind protesters (Washington Post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are rambling, India is being run by a terrorist. Modi has the blood of thousands of your fellow Indians on his hands. Recently, the main culprit behind 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings, Swami Aseemanand, was released on bail. 68 innocent people, mostly Pakistanis, were killed in the Samjhauta Express bombings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi with 'Terror Swami' Aseemanand*


look like changgarrs


----------



## NirmalKrish

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> BRO EVEN WITH THE HIGH TECH WEAPONS ONE NEEDS COURAGE TO FIGHT.
> 
> HOW CAN A COWARD ARMY WITH HIGH TECH WEAPONS CAN FIGHT MOST PROFESSIONAL AND BRAVE ARMY



The Indian army has never signed a declaration of surrender, unlike Pakistan. That is a fact, which you cannot run away from. IA anything but cowards...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

NirmalKrish said:


> re-read your post, and tell me who started this *"institution plays over dead bodies" *if you can't work it out, then why bring it up in the first place?
> 
> Soldiers die in the name of duty all the time, it's not pleasant and very graphic, but that is war and that is the reality. If you plan on posting pictures to prove a point or make you feel better about yourself, then I pity you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not worthy of a reply, such Bakwas.


ya truth is always hard to digest specially for you begairtes


----------



## NirmalKrish

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> ya truth is always hard to digest specially for you begairtes



No word in the English vocabulary "begairtes" convey your thoughts in clear and concise English happy to rebut.


----------



## The Eagle

See the Tiranga (3rd from left) in background. So the one who couldn't compete in peace time, favourable condition with all the support, thinks now that can do better at LoC where many hides to save their lives. It just doesn't need a gun to score but a heart and experience as well. 

By the way, the recent _*Best Sniper Capt. Shayan is from Pakistan Army, Azad Kashmir Regiment*_. Interesting isn't it that speaks volume who holds the ground there. 






Wake up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farouk chaudhry

Pak army zindabad


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NirmalKrish said:


> Its better to fight face to face, than rather through proxies, so you should be last person to be lecturing. Put your house in order first before worrying about your neighbours!



Same goes for you put your house in order don't blame everything on Pakistan 

It's Indian Army that's targeting Civilians not Pakistan's Army... 

RAW is also fighting through Proxies DOVAL statement is in front of us use youtube to see it


----------



## NirmalKrish

Muhammad Omar said:


> Same goes for you put your house in order don't blame everything on Pakistan
> 
> It's Indian Army that's targeting Civilians not Pakistan's Army...
> 
> RAW is also fighting through Proxies DOVAL statement is in front of us use youtube to see it



Get your facts straight you killed civilians on our side first with constant motoar shelling, don't play a victim card, whilst provacating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NirmalKrish said:


> Get your facts straight you killed civilians on or side first with constant motoar shelling, don't play a victim card, whilst provacating.



Yeah as usual it's always Pakistan First and Pakistan's Fault.. 
Indians Army is Angels from Mars


----------



## Dash

Rafi said:


> That thiranga is fcked



After being declared as a photoshop by Pakistani think tank and Military professionals in this very forum @Windjammer is still posting this pic and old Rafi is collecting thanks on top of that.

We Indians can only laugh out of entertainment



Mugwop said:


> Looks like someone wants to use night as an advantage



That's what we want. More troops on eastern border!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Dash said:


> After being declared as a photoshop by Pakistani think tank and Military professionals in this very forum @Windjammer is still posting this pic and old Rafi is collecting thanks on top of that.
> 
> We Indians can only laugh out of entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we want. More troops on eastern border!!



Some people like the humiliation and mockery, and come back for it again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

@Indian members
Cant we hit out Pakistani soldiers in the same fashion ? 
Is it an issue of capability or something else ....


----------



## Mugwop

Dash said:


> After being declared as a photoshop by Pakistani think tank and Military professionals in this very forum @Windjammer is still posting this pic and old Rafi is collecting thanks on top of that.
> 
> We Indians can only laugh out of entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we want. More troops on eastern border!!


Ok


----------



## Windjammer

Dash said:


> After being declared as a photoshop by Pakistani think tank and Military professionals in this very forum @Windjammer is still posting this pic and old Rafi is collecting thanks on top of that.
> 
> We Indians can only laugh out of entertainment


Seems you haven't heard of something called sarcasm. @Dash you certainly need to get out more. 
Here's another Kodak moment for you.















Roybot said:


> Some people like the humiliation and mockery, and come back for it again and again.


And i thought blind leading blind was confined to the Indian forums but i guess old habits die hard.
Are you humiliated....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

_"The Indian Army has *lost 25 soldiers* within two months as a result sniping and mortar fire from across the border.

"India needs these long-range 24x7 LMGs to dissuade Pakistani snipers from taking up positions to *harass* Indian soldiers manning posts along the border."_

Indians soilders hain yeh larkiyan jo harass ho rahee hain? 

Rest assure, there was plenty of bambo that went up in India behind recently.


----------



## noksss

Zarvan said:


> People you missed major point India according to this article has lost 25 soldiers although Indian Army only admitted 18. As for Snipers well we have enough snipers who are not equipped with latest Optics and Night Vision devices. Also we are going for more optics and also possibly if SCAR is selected it would also bring it Sniper versions as well as FN Minimi 7.62 and 5.56. @Horus




The difference is you guys will take time to accept but eventually do it once you cant hide


----------



## NALANDA

Who is seeking reconciliations? Why? Who is sending feelers for talk?


----------



## Moonlight

lastofthepatriots said:


> Seeing you troll brings peace to my soul.



Shhh' :p


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Windjammer said:


> Seems you haven't heard of something called sarcasm. @Dash you certainly need to get out more.
> Here's another Kodak moment for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i thought blind leading blind was confined to the Indian forums but i guess old habits die hard.
> Are you humiliated....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SDS1

PAK always send its civilians and hide their soldiers behind them ... from PIc its clear in Front where soldiers are supposed to be inspecting, civilians are doing... and PA as usual running away..


----------



## The Eagle

Water Car Engineer said:


>



A civilian residence as hit by Indian Shelling, PA is there to repair and help if possible. We can see civilian standing there which is not the routine to visit a post or so like this. An abandoned structure that IA shelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Why not post rest of the pictures which show the TV aerial on the roof, yea Pakistani soldiers probably watched Star TV while manning a front line post....refer to the above post to enlighten yourself.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Windjammer said:


> Why not post rest of the pictures which show the TV aerial on the roof, yea Pakistani soldiers probably watched Star TV while manning a front line post....refer to the above post to enlighten yourself.




There are images, videos of Bofors AA guns, Carl Gostov launchers, etc. firing on post. What difference does it make? What both countries are doing are retarded, including what India is doing. You can post stupid images, so can Indians. Both look foolish.


----------



## NirmalKrish

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yeah as usual it's always Pakistan First and Pakistan's Fault..
> Indians Army is Angels from Mars



Yeah mate correct your spot on.


----------



## tigerrock ali

SDS1 said:


> lol ... facts on grounds speak truth then madarsa fancy story.


The thing is that, what you people call "FACTS" are nothing more than wet dreams of some glorified wanna be. That´s why we call it bullshit.


----------



## Lotus_stalk

Snipers can be easily spotted with Thermal imagers and Battle field surveillance radars.... then launch Rpgs and mortars on their locations... I'm sure Israeli's will give such ideas to Indian army... India has almost all the western arms industry behind it's back... Pakistan will soon regret it's decision to use snipers... It will soon face a army of Indian snipers on its border...


----------



## Fenrir

Lotus_stalk said:


> Snipers can be easily spotted with Thermal imagers.



Don't be so sure of that. There are a number of techniques and technologies designed to hide a shooter from thermal sights, with great effect:







For instance the humble Ghillie suit. Do you know where the shooter is in this picture?





Is it that bright spot on the hill? Not at all. In fact the shooter is right in front of you.





The bright spot in the hill is actually a mouse .

Same suit, different spot.





So where is he? Oh, there he is!!





It's just not that easy. There are means and methods to avoid detection by radar, thermal imaging, visual optics and so on.

Thermal imaging helps, especially at night, but it's by no means a catch-all. For every trick there's a counteraction to foil it and snipers are some of the most innovative people on the modern battlefield.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Lotus_stalk

Technogaianist said:


> Don't be so sure of that. There are a number of techniques and technologies designed to hide a shooter from thermal sights, with great effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For instance the humble Ghillie suit. Do you know where the shooter is in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that bright spot on the hill? Not at all. In fact the shooter is right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bright spot in the hill is actually a mouse .
> 
> Same suit, different spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is he? Oh, there he is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just not that easy. There are means and methods to avoid detection by radar, thermal imaging, visual optics and so on.
> 
> Thermal imaging helps, especially at night, but it's by no means a catch-all. For every trick there's a counteraction to foil it and snipers are some of the most innovative people on the modern battlefield.



you are right offense is the best defense, India should respond with importing best snipers and getting them trained by best trainers available....
Pakistan uses snipers against us to scare our patrolling soldiers, but instead we respond with long range artillery and mortars on some other distant front... the aim is to cause casualty in whichever way possible

There is lot of hate for Pakistan in India, I remember when I was in 6th grade, when teacher showed map of Pakistan, and fellow 6th graders suggested why we don't put poison in Indus river etc...

Can you suggest a good weapon or Technology to use against a lower riparian country ?


----------



## NirmalKrish

utraash said:


> @Indian members
> Cant we hit out Pakistani soldiers in the same fashion ?
> Is it an issue of capability or something else ....



It's due to the fact that we have more pertinent things to worry about, which is growth, economy & getting rid of corruption.

@utraash response is always delivered in a measured response, which is given back with interest.



Water Car Engineer said:


> There are images, videos of Bofors AA guns, Carl Gostov launchers, etc. firing on post. What difference does it make? What both countries are doing are retarded, including what India is doing. You can post stupid images, so can Indians. Both look foolish.



Forget it man, its futile, these guys cant filter logic from reason.


----------



## TOPGUN

Its not just the guns or other equipment its the man behind the scope and the trigger , it runs in some's blood and in some's it simply doesn't !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Thanks for letting us know. Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Stag112

The Eagle said:


> A civilian residence as hit by Indian Shelling, PA is there to repair and help if possible. We can see civilian standing there which is not the routine to visit a post or so like this. An abandoned structure that IA shelled.



Yes a house that took multiple direct hits of high explosive rounds yet stands only partly damaged.

Pakistani village houses are also battle hardened lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Lotus_stalk said:


> Can you suggest a good weapon or Technology to use against a lower riparian country ?



I can suggest lots of things, but will keep on the topic of marksman.

The best defense against skarpskytters is another. Better tactics make a difference. For instance do you know what's going on with the lights in this picture? Why would he point lights at himself? Wont that make him easier to see?






Lights pointed towards an object obscure objects behind the source itself, i.e. pointing a light toward a target to conceal the shooter behind the light source. In this photo the shooter is using a loophole to remain concealed and lights to further mask their location and muffle light flash from the rifle, by angling them in such a way that obscures him but allows him to see his target. He's at a standoff distance from the loophole as well, which also aids in his concealment, not right on top of it like in this picture.






Screens can be used too for flash concealment. Again, the shooter has employed some fancy lighting, a cloth screen and FFP (Final Fire Position) location to present the room as being empty when viewed from outside and the screen masks the sound and flash of the shot.






Here's another shot illustrating these techniques. Screen + Fancy lighting + standoff FFP = well concealed shooter, even after taking a shot.






Western military employ squad-sniper stacks where each man has a role in the team. One man for demolitions, one as a JTAC for air or artillery support, one or two for security employing wire traps, noise makers and rapid-fire weapons to alert the stack to enemy movements and help them get away from trouble, one as the primary shooter and one as the secondary shooter. Another might employ counter electronics or surveillance gear.











Better training helps negate technological advantages like thermal gun sights, but so to do better tactics. Often tactical changes force an adversary to have to adapt to you, rather then you playing catchup to them. Pair them with better technologies, since it's harder to overcome well designed and flexible tactics then it is technological crutches.

Employing technologies like high-fidelity shot locators can help, but against a well concealed or skilled marksman they're of less use. Using the techniques above, a marksman can baffle shot locators by hiding the sound of their rifle using cleaver acoustic trickery like positioning or screens and loopholes, not to mention shot suppressors.






Better tactics, better training and better gear to support them. That's what I suggest.

If that fails a PGM never does.






Of course these tactics are situational, pertaining in particular to marksmanship in urban environments, but other tactical shifts will work in other situations. That's for the either side to explore for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiWarrior

Super Commando Dhruva said:


> India, Israel, USA , Rusks, UK all missing from participating countries, you should have sent him in Olympics , Gold the milta. Any ways solider is a Solider.



A very simple search online would have given you the list of participant countries, did you try searching? I don't think so because you just want to make a point. Just a simple search and I have found that there were participants from 15 countries including Russia, France, Israel among other countries .

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1002635.shtml
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-08/22/content_26560024.htm

So kindly next time, research before presenting your views as facts.



BDforever said:


> first question comes to my mind, what are Indian snipers doing ? :/



Trying their best to hide and not get killed by Pakistani snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Technogaianist said:


> I can suggest lots of things, but will keep on the topic of marksman.
> 
> The best defense against skarpskytters is another. Better tactics make a difference. For instance do you know what's going on with the lights in this picture? Why would he point lights at himself? Wont that make him easier to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights pointed towards an object obscure objects behind them. In this photo the shooter is using a loophole to remain concealed and lights to further mask their location and muffle light flash from the rifle, by angling them in such a way that obscures him but allows him to see his target. He's at a standoff distance from the loophole as well, which also aids in his concealment, not right on top of it like in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screens can be used too for flash concealment. Again, the shooter has employed some fancy lighting, a cloth screen and FFP (Final Fire Position) location to present the room as being empty when viewed from outside and the screen masks the sound and flash of the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another shot illustrating these techniques. Screen + Fancy lighting + standoff FFP = well concealed shooter, even after taking a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western military employ squad-sniper stacks where each man has a role in the team. One man for demolitions, one as a JTAC for air or artillery support, one or two for security employing wire traps, noise makers and rapid-fire weapons to alert the stack to enemy movements and help them get away from trouble, one as the primary shooter and one as the secondary shooter. Another might employ counter electronics or surveillance gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better training helps negate technological advantages like thermal gun sights, but so to do better tactics. Often tactical changes force an adversary to have to adapt to you, rather then you playing catchup to them. Pair them with better technologies, since it's harder to overcome well designed and flexible tactics then it is technological crutches.
> 
> Employing technologies like high-fidelity shot locators can help, but against a well concealed or skilled marksman they're of less use. Using the techniques above, a marksman can baffle shot locators by hiding the sound of their rifle using cleaver acoustic trickery like positioning or screens and loopholes, not to mention shot suppressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better tactics, better training and better gear to support them. That's what I suggest.
> 
> If that fails a PGM never does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course these tactics are situational, pertaining in particular to marksmanship in urban environments, but other tactical shifts will work in other situations. That's for the either side to explore for themselves.


this is so cool, thanks for the info


----------



## DJ_Viper

kahonapyarhai said:


> India is enhancing its small arms capability to take on Pakistani snipers along the border with Pakistan. The Indian Army has lost 25 soldiers within two months as a result sniping and mortar fire from across the border.
> 
> New Delhi (Sputnik) — India will equip its army border units with long range light machine guns and night vision devices (NVDs). The Indian Army has asked for ‘state-of-art' night sights from global manufacturers in order to help soldiers fire 7.62 mm Light Machine Guns (LMGs) accurately in any visibility. India needs these long-range 24x7 LMGs to dissuade Pakistani snipers from taking up positions to harass Indian soldiers manning posts along the border



Sir, there is a huge difference between a Sniper and a Shooter. The word sniper used in the military doesn't just refer to a guy with a gun. A Sniper is more trained than majority of the basic Special Forces guys. Remember, a Special Forces unit, has what? A couple of snipers... who protect the unit from the enemy as well as guard close quarters and take out the enemy before they can harm the soldiers. And they have to produce the best results while they are "unseen". 

A part of their training also ensures training for night combat and ensuring that they can remain hidden and can't be seen with IR and NV googles / helmets. A sniper is a killing machine where the machine knows how to hide and still kill. Thanks


----------



## ThinkLogically

The most important rule of a overt or covert war is: Maximise enemy causalities and minimise own loss.

One the first part we are doing very good, the PA men are going off in bunches thanks to our deadly firepower. 

On the second part, although PA entire bunkers are being destroyed in wholesale however this does not limit our loss as PA sniper are causing loss of IA men. We cannot be satisfied with loss of our men by just claiming that our loss is heavily disproportionate with PA loss. We should work on bringing our loss to the most minimum as possible and should never follow PA crap policy of denying up their own loss.

Then the game should be followed up for a logical conclusion.


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

NirmalKrish said:


> The Indian army has never signed a declaration of surrender, unlike Pakistan. That is a fact, which you cannot run away from. IA anything but cowards...


USING LOCAL BANGALIES AS YOUR SHIELD AND NOW TALKING ABOUT BRAVERY WAO WHAT A COURAGE.

WE DIDN'T WANTED TO KILL INNOCENT BANGALIES WHO WER BRAIN WASHED BY YOU COWARDS AND DON'T FORGET EVEN AT THAT TIME AT ALL THE LOCATIONS WHERE YOUR ARMY STOOD AGAINST US WE GIVE YOU BLOODY NOSE AND SOME TIME ONE BACK STEP HAS TO BE TAKEN WHEN YOU WANT TO ACHIEVE VICTORY IN LONG RUN


----------



## Dash

Windjammer said:


> Seems you haven't heard of something called sarcasm. @Dash you certainly need to get out more.
> Here's another Kodak moment for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i thought blind leading blind was confined to the Indian forums but i guess old habits die hard.
> Are you humiliated....



Sarcasm is good for you but certain sarcasm leads to propaganda and your friends here get humiliated because of "your" sarcasm. 

While you collect thanks!



Windjammer said:


> Seems you haven't heard of something called sarcasm. @Dash you certainly need to get out more.
> Here's another Kodak moment for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i thought blind leading blind was confined to the Indian forums but i guess old habits die hard.
> Are you humiliated....



Sarcasm is good for you but certain sarcasm leads to propaganda and your friends here get humiliated because of "your" sarcasm. 

While you collect thanks!


----------



## Basel

kahonapyarhai said:


> India is enhancing its small arms capability to take on Pakistani snipers along the border with Pakistan. The Indian Army has lost 25 soldiers within two months as a result sniping and mortar fire from across the border.
> 
> New Delhi (Sputnik) — India will equip its army border units with long range light machine guns and night vision devices (NVDs). The Indian Army has asked for ‘state-of-art' night sights from global manufacturers in order to help soldiers fire 7.62 mm Light Machine Guns (LMGs) accurately in any visibility. India needs these long-range 24x7 LMGs to dissuade Pakistani snipers from taking up positions to harass Indian soldiers manning posts along the border.
> 
> 
> "In terms of design, metallurgy and performance parameters, the sight should be ‘state of the art'. The night sight should be capable of providing the desired performance across all spectrum of employment in the Indian terrain and climatic conditions. The sight should comply with laid down military standards and other international standards in vogue," reads a document of the proposal issued by the Indian Army.
> The range of detection of a human target at minimum 1000 meters will be hold much importance in the mountainous Himalayan region where life of soldiers posted within visual range remains at stake especially on the front with Pakistan.
> 
> The Indian Army has for long sought a new 7.62 mm LMG. Though Indian defense scientists have developed 7.62 mm LMG, it is not clear whether the army has approved it for induction. Officials from the Indian government refused to comment it. However, it is known that Israeli firm IWI is one of the contenders for the tender with its Negev NG7. IWI has already received orders for the 5.56 mm LMG. It claims the NEGEV NG-7 is a derivative of the 5.56 LMG. This seeks to place IWI in an advantageous position to meet the army's need for 7.62 mm LMG with a semi-automatic mode.
> 
> Read more: [/URL]https://sputniknews.com/military/201612081048327598-india-pakistan-snipers-nv/



Pakistan have shown HMG with NV sight during IDEAS 2016 so both sides are working to improve their capabilities.



Super Commando Dhruva said:


> Actually, you guys got it wrong this would sniper observatories , this is to neutralize Pak Border Action force, these post would be across the border fence. Equipt with night vision as soon as BAF is visible bullets will be fired with deadly accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have good sniper guns it just we need sniper rifle with longer range.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358775



Those NVs / Thermal imaging systems can be countered with uniforms made of new fabric (for Spec ops) which allow person to hide from any NV/ Thermal imaging, that product was displayed on IDEAS 2016.


----------



## utraash

NirmalKrish said:


> It's due to the fact that we have more pertinent things to worry about, which is growth, economy & getting rid of corruption.
> 
> @utraash response is always delivered in a measured response, which is given back with interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget it man, its futile, these guys cant filter logic from reason.



In the given circumstances, I believe its more pertinent to save the life who are guarding our borders buddy.


----------



## The Eagle

Stag112 said:


> Yes a house that took multiple direct hits of high explosive rounds yet stands only partly damaged.
> 
> Pakistani village houses are also battle hardened lol.



Was that a ballistic ammo which IA used so everything would be torn a part otherwise house still stands so that it is proven as PA post? Watch real time hits and you will find that Civilian structure still stands, not fully demolished. It is about scoring a kill not some demolition via charges detonation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Basel said:


> Pakistan have shown HMG with NV sight during IDEAS 2016 so both sides are working to improve their capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Those NVs / Thermal imaging systems can be countered with uniforms made of new fabric (for Spec ops) which allow person to hide from any NV/ Thermal imaging, that product was displayed on IDEAS 2016.



Bhai, Pakistanis always had better equipment but sadly they relied too much on it and lost many men. Shall I describe?


----------



## Basel

Dash said:


> Bhai, Pakistanis always had better equipment but sadly they relied too much on it and lost many men. Shall I describe?



Facing 7 times larger enemy who have better resources' is not easy, kindly stop chest thumping, If India is that brave use this new gun and all new weapons against China then world will know how capable and brave India is. 

And I know about our military, have seen first hand how effectively they fought against India even when out numbered and out gunned.

Pakistan overall never had better equipment and supplied in war time.


----------



## C130

pretty advance scope. if India were to buy a few hundred that could be a game changer.


----------



## Crixus

Sniping is the game of cowards ..... killing a person without any warning is not a fair game but who cares about the the fairness , on LOC the only matters is to do more damage on opposition .

We lost soldiers due to sniper fires from opposite side ... so lets have the same game ..may be now BSF will get training in sniping ..hope we can respond in the same language of opposition ... still i dont like snipers



Technogaianist said:


> I can suggest lots of things, but will keep on the topic of marksman.
> 
> The best defense against skarpskytters is another. Better tactics make a difference. For instance do you know what's going on with the lights in this picture? Why would he point lights at himself? Wont that make him easier to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights pointed towards an object obscure objects behind the source itself, i.e. pointing a light toward a target to conceal the shooter behind the light source. In this photo the shooter is using a loophole to remain concealed and lights to further mask their location and muffle light flash from the rifle, by angling them in such a way that obscures him but allows him to see his target. He's at a standoff distance from the loophole as well, which also aids in his concealment, not right on top of it like in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screens can be used too for flash concealment. Again, the shooter has employed some fancy lighting, a cloth screen and FFP (Final Fire Position) location to present the room as being empty when viewed from outside and the screen masks the sound and flash of the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another shot illustrating these techniques. Screen + Fancy lighting + standoff FFP = well concealed shooter, even after taking a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western military employ squad-sniper stacks where each man has a role in the team. One man for demolitions, one as a JTAC for air or artillery support, one or two for security employing wire traps, noise makers and rapid-fire weapons to alert the stack to enemy movements and help them get away from trouble, one as the primary shooter and one as the secondary shooter. Another might employ counter electronics or surveillance gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better training helps negate technological advantages like thermal gun sights, but so to do better tactics. Often tactical changes force an adversary to have to adapt to you, rather then you playing catchup to them. Pair them with better technologies, since it's harder to overcome well designed and flexible tactics then it is technological crutches.
> 
> Employing technologies like high-fidelity shot locators can help, but against a well concealed or skilled marksman they're of less use. Using the techniques above, a marksman can baffle shot locators by hiding the sound of their rifle using cleaver acoustic trickery like positioning or screens and loopholes, not to mention shot suppressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better tactics, better training and better gear to support them. That's what I suggest.
> 
> If that fails a PGM never does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course these tactics are situational, pertaining in particular to marksmanship in urban environments, but other tactical shifts will work in other situations. That's for the either side to explore for themselves.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

The range master is the Sniper the army primarily uses to my knowledge. Tested a few years ago. Can be put on with Shibli scopes according to operational requirements.


----------



## cerilchan

What shame can"t spot snipers use usesnipers to spot snipers i can spot sniper very easy i advise on this mattet.


----------



## cerilchan

Americas spot snipers in afhannistan using predator and spot by using heat seeking divise


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PA Snipers

























*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

You are right but their deployments are rare without battels and if snipers are operating in enemy's territory then its a fair game but if you shooting from your area across the border then its nothing more then cowardice .... and fighter planes have to crss the border and enter in dangerous territory to drop bombs .... I am OK if we use the same to play the same game as played by our neigbors ....... future seems to be more bloody on LOC 


Technogaianist said:


> The same case can be made of any weapon today. Bullets can kill from a distance without the target ever knowing about it, aircraft drop munitions from well outside of the range any man on the ground can see them, submarines can lob missiles 1000s of kilometers without warning and artillery and mortars rain death without an inkling of impending doom... that's modern warfare.
> 
> Warfare hasn't been "fair" since the days of the line formation when armies would line up and take turns shooting at each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snipers are another tool, a very effective tool, but just another implement modern battlefields see dealing death without warning.


----------



## #hydra#

Crixus said:


> You are right but their deployments are rare without battels and if snipers are operating in enemy's territory then its a fair game but if you shooting from your area across the border then its nothing more then cowardice .... and fighter planes have to crss the border and enter in dangerous territory to drop bombs .... I am OK if we use the same to play the same game as played by our neigbors ....... future seems to be more bloody on LOC


This is the problem with we Indian,we used to seek fair approach even in battles too. For example in ancient times we are forbidden to fight in night,but Alexander the great take it as advantage and invaded india,at the end we lost the war.Everything is fair in war. See battles,weather it's a full fledged or not is meant to kill it's opponents and it's acceptable to use snippers too though I hate to see my soldiers being killed by Pak snippers.

Let's too bring snipper,but afaik Indian army is not up to the mark if western Armies when comes to snippers. So let's equip them with latest gears and trains themvto kill more and more Pakistanis from distance. But it will take years to mastering the art of snipping game. also you can't counter snippers with snippers,it as foolish as countering surface to air missile with surface to air missile(this type bla bla was emerged when we announce s400 purchase). 
As a stop gap measurements,i want my army to play the game which they are good in,ie use of tremendous firepower. Let's bring tripod version of cannon launched missile to the loc,small but deadly,also we were producing in India itself. Let's bring howitzer too.


----------



## Hindustani78

lastofthepatriots said:


> Dear bhartis,
> 
> We've grown up with guns. That's why we are better shots than you. Night vision goggles aren't going to help you.




Indian Soldiers are well trained.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

and even Indian made Soldier Tracking Systems.

*Integrated Soldier Tracking System*






Tracking with GPS


Integrated with Indigenous HH Radio


Mapped location on Indigenous HH Simputer / VDU


----------



## Hindustani78

The NVS series Gen2+/3 is superior for long range shooting, with outstanding accuracy in the most unfavorable condition.





*NVS 3 *
The Gen2+/3





Model DarVi RDRS 120 is designed and developed primarily for the application of .50(12.7mm) Caliber Heavy Machine Guns(HMGs).












Thermal Imaging Cameras HOLOGRAPHIC WEAPON SIGHT









Thermal Imaging Cameras RED DOT REFLEX SIGHT


----------



## Zarvan

*Indian Army wants 36,000 Thermal Optics for GPMGs*







The Indian Army has issued an RFI for 36,000 thermal optics to mount on the services Indian Ordnance Factory licensed production of 7.62x51mm NATO MAG 2A1 General Purpose Machine Guns (GPMG). Pictured is a MAG-58 6-1, lacking the picatinny rail top cover that the 2A1 would have.

From Jane’s–

night sights – based on uncooled thermal imaging technology – that enable a 700 m human target recognition range and a 1,000 m detection range, and provide a reticle suitable for 7.62×51 mm calibre from 100 to 800 m.

The sights are to be mounted on MIL-STD-1913 Picatinny rail systems and weigh no more than 1.8 kg.

Bolstering border security on the Pakistani border, escalations in Kashmir, and the added capability of thermal optics must have all been contributing factors to this recent RFI request from industry. More militaries the world over are starting to transition to thermal optics and image intensifiers, from previous IR only capabilities. The advantages are very obvious, with the ability for an infantryman to track a human or vehicle out several hundred meters in pitch black darkness.

This is a photograph of the 2A1 from the IOF website. Unfortunately photographs of the 2A1 are somewhat hard to come by, in addition to many of the pictures of the IOF made MAG on tripods lead me to believe that all the 2A1s are in border security roles where the added weight of the thermal optics wouldn’t be an issue at all. Currently the majority of Indian troops appear to be using IOF produced 7.62x51mm Bren LMGs while engaging insurgents in the Kashmir, the Indian Army’s most volatile area of operations.











MAG 2A1 Specifications-

Calibre 7.62 mm
Weight of Gun 11 Kgs
Overall length 1048 mm
Rate of Fire Adjustable 600 to 1000 rounds /Minute
Max Range 1800 M
Belt Disintegrating Link
Total No of Components 219
Sight Rear Aperture Graduated Steps of 100 M
Folded Down 200 to 800 M
Extender 800 to 1800 M
Barrel :
i) Length of Barrel 545 mm
ii) Bore Dia H 7.655/L 7.61mm
iii) Number of Grooves 4
iv) Pitch of Rifling 1 Turn in 305 mm
v) Twist of Rifling Right Hand

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/12/29/indian-army-wants-36000-thermal-optics-gpmgs/


----------

